# Does anyone on the temp miss the old Cartoon Network???



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 8, 2013)

I sure do! And I remember plenty of old shows on CN that were really good like Johnny Bravo, Scooby Doo, Hi Hi Puffy AmiYumi (Embarrassed to admit it but, I like AmiYumi!), Codename: Kids Next Door, PowerPuff Girls, Teen Titans, and tonnes of others!!!! 

Whereas CN now seems to be just as we all already know, Regular Show (One of the ONLY new shows I like), Adventure Time, The "Amazing" World of Gumball and Total Drama (The only other new show I like) and I was just wondering if anyone else on the temp miss the old CN and if there were any shows you liked!


RIP Cartoon Network 1992-2011



Spoiler: My Personal Favourites (that I remember)




Samurai Jack
Courage the Cowardly Dog
The PowerPuff Girls
Hi Hi Puffy AmiYumi
Teen Titans
Scooby Doo
Johnny Bravo
Codename: Kids Next Door
Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends
Pokemon (ALL of IT!!!)
Naruto
Cartoon City (Not really A cartoon but, cool bumper!)
Xiaolin Showdown
I would think of more but, I'm starting to get a headache trying to remember everything!


----------



## Gahars (Sep 8, 2013)

Also
>Liking Total Drama Canadian Flashtoon Island and Formula Show
>Feeling nostalgic for The PowerPuffnstuff Girls, Tween Titanime, Entourage, Codename: Kids Next Bore, Fosters Home for Pretty Overrated Show: I mean, it wasn't awful or anything, but I don't get the praise for it all, Naruto, Xiaolin Slowdown
>Remembering High High Puffdaddy Show at all
>No love for Will.I.Am's Labratory
>Caring about network bumpers

Dude, you goofed.


----------



## Walker D (Sep 8, 2013)

Adventure Time, Gravity Falls, Gunball, etc..

Nah ...I'm ok with the cartoons of today ...there are some good enough for me


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 8, 2013)

I never liked Johnny Bravo or Scooby Doo, and Powerpuff Girls was the most boring fucking thing on there. Kids Next Door was good though, and Courage the Cowardly Dog was great  Oh and Dexter's Lab was good too, at least most of the time.
I miss the old Fox Kids (don't know if you ever had that over there, but I preferred their shows over CN, later they renamed to Jetix with lesser shows)


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Dude, you goofed.





Yeah! I admit I'm a bit nostalgic! Just can't help it with what was my favorite channel between 2003-2011


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 8, 2013)

Nostalgia is a well-known killer.
True story.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 8, 2013)

Yogi Bear; ah, now there's a pretty much forgotten show. They had the Looney Tunes, back when they were good. Tom & Jerry, the Flintstones, (did I say Yogi Bear?), Johnny Bravo. All the girls liked him; he did good Elvis impersonations too.  I liked the Powerpuff Girls too; they were badass. And I found out recently that in Japan, they were originally known as the Whoop-ass Girls. Obviously this name wasn't suitable for the young American kids who would watch this...


----------



## Gahars (Sep 8, 2013)

Spoiler: ITT














calmwaters said:


> Yogi Bear; ah, now there's a pretty much forgotten show.


 
As the never ending stream of merchandise (up to and including a theatrically released live action film) no doubt proves.



calmwaters said:


> They had the Looney Tunes, back when they were good.


 
The 1930's-50's? Yeah, Cartoon Network didn't exist then - hell, television didn't even exist when some of the earlier shorts came out.



calmwaters said:


> Tom & Jerry,


 
See above.



calmwaters said:


> the Flintstones,


 
I liked The Flintstones when it was called The Honeymooners. Also, when there was a milkman and the phones weren't so gosh darned confusing. They say they're i_Phones_, but I don't see a dial on 'em anywhere!



calmwaters said:


> I liked the Powerpuff Girls too; they were badass. And I found out recently that in Japan, they were originally known as the Whoop-ass Girls. Obviously this name wasn't suitable for the young American kids who would watch this...


 
1) That was the name of the original short before Cartoon Network picked it up as a full series
2) The Dour Stuff Girls is not Japanese

Check ur facts


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> As the never ending stream of merchandise (up to and including a theatrically released live action film) no doubt proves.
> 
> The 1930's-50's? Yeah, Cartoon Network didn't exist then - hell, television didn't even exist when some of the earlier shorts came out.
> 
> ...


 

Hmm, a Yogi Bear movie released in 2007 (10). I don't remember it doing too well, though. I honestly thought it was released in '07; that's how long ago it was.

Well black and white tv came out in the '50s; ugh, all this nostalgia is seriously ruining my brain. It's been so long.

But you'd think Cartoon Network would've shown these shows on their network. CBS moved on to people programming to compete with NBC and MGM moved on with their movie studio. I do believe this's why Cartoon Network was created: to show all these cartoons that'd been around for, y'know, decades.

I liked the Honeymooners too. Those phones were awesome too; I wish I could have one.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think there are more or less cartoons that sucked more or less than years ago, I think nostalgia itself is a painful feeling so I focus on liking all the shit I think is good and shitting on the shit that's shit.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Sep 8, 2013)

To me, it's strange to miss any element of the past. The archiving ability of the internet makes it so that any of those things can be instantly revisited. I think the only thing worth missing about the past is whatever sort of lifestyle you might have had back then.

I miss living in California in the early 2000s.


----------



## tatripp (Sep 8, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I never liked Johnny Bravo or Scooby Doo, and Powerpuff Girls was the most boring fucking thing on there. Kids Next Door was good though, and Courage the Cowardly Dog was great  Oh and Dexter's Lab was good too, at least most of the time.
> I miss the old Fox Kids (don't know if you ever had that over there, but I preferred their shows over CN, later they renamed to Jetix with lesser shows)


 
I bet you never saw the crossover episode of Johnny Bravo and Scooby Doo...cuz that was awesome.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 8, 2013)

I never got Cartoon Network, I don't know if it was available in Canada when I was growing up, but I never got it. But a lot of those shows in the OP are on Netflix.

Some of my favorite shows growing up that were on Teletoon (probably the only thing closest to Cartoon Network), was Johnny Bravo (netflix), Donkey Kong Country, Duckman, Cow and Chicken (Netflix) and some of the other shows.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wolvenreign said:


> The archiving ability of the internet makes it so that any of those things can be instantly revisited.


 

I have actually took advantage of the Internets archiving abilities! (Watching at least a quarter or so of my favorites!) But, at some point, I may actually try buying some of the oldies on DVD or Blu-Ray. EXCEPT that the problem I face here is that a lot of them are American releases from what I see and if you look at my country, you can see I'm not American so, I'll have to probably mod my DVD player if I desperately want a series! I have also noticed that when Cartoon Network releases an oldie on DVD, they seem to make only 2 volumes of the first season available, so yeah! Here I am back on the internet again!


----------



## Sop (Sep 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Also
> >Liking Total Drama Canadian Flashtoon Island and Formula Show
> >Feeling nostalgic for The PowerPuffnstuff Girls, Tween Titanime, Entourage, Codename: Kids Next Bore, Fosters Home for Pretty Overrated Show: I mean, it wasn't awful or anything, but I don't get the praise for it all, Naruto, Xiaolin Slowdown
> >Remembering High High Puffdaddy Show at all
> ...



wow master trole of year


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 8, 2013)

"Birthday:
    Apr 11, 1998 (Age: 15)"

Assuming that is accurate then chances are "the old Cartoon Network" we will each refer to are two very different concepts. That said their letting Genndy Tartakovsky slip through their fingers was definitely a less than brilliant thing for them.

Equally though they had some stunning shows there was still also an unfavourable signal to noise ratio back then. I do have to note that American cartoons are a bit like American comedy in that there is some stellar stuff in there but damned if I would tell someone to go in cold and there is also a lot of stuff there that you largely have to be American to get.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 8, 2013)

I dont mind CN as it is now.
But I feel it was better when I was younger, but clearly that's just my nostalgia talking.


But really, no channel had shit on Fox Kids.
Fox Kids was boss.
RIP Fox Kids


----------



## The Masked Man (Sep 8, 2013)

CN was nice before, and it's nice now. Just please get rid of Johnny Testing my patience.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 8, 2013)

tatripp said:


> I bet you never saw the crossover episode of Johnny Bravo and Scooby Doo...cuz that was awesome.


Actually I did see that. Man that brings back memories. That was a weird episode 
Anyway, every Scooby Doo episode other than that was pretty much the same thing. I liked the live action movies a lot though.
Johnny Bravo was probably my most hated show on CN, every time it came on I was just waiting for it to end so I'd have something to watch. Even Powerpuff Girls is better


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 8, 2013)

90's nick and very early 00's where good.
Rest, is shit.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Sep 8, 2013)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> I sure do! And I remember plenty of old shows on CN that were really good like Johnny Bravo, Scooby Doo, Hi Hi Puffy AmiYumi (Embarrassed to admit it but, I like AmiYumi!), Codename: Kids Next Door, PowerPuff Girls, Teen Titans, and tonnes of others!!!!
> 
> Whereas CN now seems to be just as we all already know, Regular Show (One of the ONLY new shows I like), Adventure Time, The "Amazing" World of Gumball and Total Drama (The only other new show I like) and I was just wondering if anyone else on the temp miss the old CN and if there were any shows you liked!
> 
> ...


 
dude, 

kids nextdoor nad courage the cowardly dog still come on evryday on CN

Pokemon, johnny bravo, scooby doo, teen titans, powerpuff girls, samurai jack, foster's home, *COME ON BOOMERANG EVERY DAY!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2013)

I think this picture pretty much sums everything up


The old was vastly superior.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pinky and the brain. What a show.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 8, 2013)

NOSTALGIA GLASSES


----------



## Chary (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't handle modern cartoons. It's not nostalgia from the past blinding me. The cartoons of today are repulsive, jarring, and obnoxiously loud. I don't care that others might hate me for this, but I despise Adventure Time, Regular Show, etc.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 8, 2013)

Chary said:


> I can't handle modern cartoons. It's not nostalgia from the past blinding me. The cartoons of today are repulsive, jarring, and obnoxiously loud. I don't care that others might hate me for this, but I despise Adventure Time, Regular Show, etc.


You don't like Adventure Time? One of the best shows on Cartoon Network. (right now)


----------



## raulpica (Sep 8, 2013)

The only thing I liked in that list OP made, was Samurai Jack. The rest was either meh, or outright horrible.

Nowadays you've got Adventure Time on CN, which is by BOUNDS and LEAPS better than anything CN offered previously (except Samurai Jack, I guess, which was awesome).


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 8, 2013)

Nah, for a while there was literally nothing good anymore, but cartoon's are kinda looking up. We've had Chowder, Flapjack, Adventure Time, Regular Show, and Gravity Falls (although not a CN show). Even Gumball's pretty good. Only thing I find really shitty on CN anymore is Johnny Test, zero redeeming qualities to that shitpile.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 8, 2013)

There are still some good shows on CN.
Nickelodeon has definitely dropped off though.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 8, 2013)

The only show I ever watched around 2004-2006 was Teen Titans.


----------



## PityOnU (Sep 8, 2013)

They had some decent shows when I was growing up, but there are also some really good shows now.

There most successful shows ATM aim pretty much exclusively at the 18-25 age group.

- Adventure Time
- New Looney Tunes
- Regular Show (seems aimed a little below previous age group, but still watchable if older)

Gumball and Teen Titans can be funny even for older folks like me, even though they seem aimed at tweens.

Oh, and you can't forget the epic adults swim lineup:

- King of the Hill
- Family Guy
- American Dad

Best 3 hours of the day.

Serious question, though: Whatever happened to Saturday morning cartoons on public stations? Nowadays you either subscribe to CN for 24 hrs/day cartoons or enjoy a dull and cartoonless existence in rabbit ears land. No more "Kids WB" or Fox cartoons.



ComeTurismO said:


> The only show I ever watched around 2004-2006 was Teen Titans.


 
Probably because you were 6 and 7.


----------



## TackyPie (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes I miss it but most of those shows are on Boomerang so im good.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chary said:


> The cartoons of today are [snip] obnoxiously loud.



Assuming you do not mean loud as in colours then I am drawn to wonder if there is a loudness wars thing going on in cartoons. I know there was something for adverts until it was stepped on a bit and they realised it was the detection method for advert skipping.


----------



## Langin (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh my, I miss shows like Ying Yang Yo and all.(Samurai Jack anyone?) Adventure Time is just one big mess, I saw one episode and I believe that I've never seen a show that's more shit then that. 

Here's a small list of what I miss(of course there is MANY more):


Danny Phantom
Avatar(the Aang one, the new one is meh :c )
My Life as a Teenage robot(this show was epic)
Powerpuff Girls


----------



## BerserkLeon (Sep 8, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Assuming you do not mean loud as in colours then I am drawn to wonder if there is a loudness wars thing going on in cartoons. I know there was something for adverts until it was stepped on a bit and they realised it was the detection method for advert skipping.


That's somewhat awesome. I really hated how I'd have my TV volume decently high because the toons were kind of quiet, then when it cut to commercial... HEAD-ON, APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD! It got to the point where I'd just mute the TV every time it cut to commercial.
I don't think this is so much a matter of nostalgia, either. Nostalgia for me is when I have fond memories of playing Ninja Gaiden, or LoZ:LttP, then going back and playing them and either feeling somewhat disappointed because its a bit less awesome or a bit less lengthy than I remember it, or being outright frustrated because I'm no better at it than I used to be.
I realize that's for games and we're talking cartoons, but I don't really see nostalgia for cartoons, unless you go back to the original airing-era of Looney Tunes and such.
Kids Next Door was OK, but not really my thing. Samurai Jack is good, Dexter's Lab is good, PowerPuff Girls is decent, and I even like Cow and Chicken. Courage is great. I love Freakazoid and Ed, Edd and Eddy and "Sheep in the Big City" wasn't bad either.
I really enjoyed The Flinstone Kids and A Pup Named Scooby Doo. I think I like Johnny Bravo a bit more now than I did back then, but that's probably because I understand more about it now then I did.
More recently, I like Chowder and Flapjack. I can't understand what made them cancel those shows, because they were pretty much the last things I liked on CN.
Camp Lazlo and My Gym Partner's a Monkey were both OK, but were more a "because nothing else is on" thing than anything else.
Adventure Time supposedly has a bunch of nerd/geek references that I would enjoy, but I can't get past the art style. It looks very flat to me, and the artist's inability to properly draw a limb bothers me.
I'd probably like the Regular show more if I had a chance to watch it, but not long after it started airing I moved and no longer have cable. And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 8, 2013)

Chary said:


> I can't handle modern cartoons. It's not nostalgia from the past blinding me. The cartoons of today are repulsive, jarring, and obnoxiously loud.


 

Sounds like someone never saw Ren & Stimpy.


----------



## Isaac (Sep 8, 2013)

I watched discovery channel when I was younger. Never really enjoyed cartoons.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 8, 2013)

No. The only thing missing from today is samurai jack


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Sep 8, 2013)

Langin said:


> Oh my, I miss shows like Ying Yang Yo and all.(Samurai Jack anyone?) Adventure Time is just one big mess, I saw one episode and I believe that I've never seen a show that's more shit then that.
> 
> Here's a small list of what I miss(of course there is MANY more):
> 
> ...


 
avatar and danny phantom are from nick and come on nicktoons often


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Sep 8, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> No. The only thing missing from today is samurai jack


 

BOOMERANG EVERYDAY AHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Langin (Sep 8, 2013)

Twilight_Warrior said:


> avatar and danny phantom are from nick and come on nicktoons often


 

In the Netherlands they don't and I am too old for cartoons if I need to be honest.

ALSO CHIN CHAN!!!


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 8, 2013)

I grew up with those cartoons as well and I do miss them, but now as a ''big boy'' I'm more inclined to Family Guy, American Dad, Cleveland Show, South park etc etc.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 8, 2013)

Langin said:


> In the Netherlands they don't and I am too old for cartoons if I need to be honest.
> 
> ALSO CHIN CHAN!!!



Until science sorts the aging issue then getting old is mandatory, growing up is less so. Also "too old for cartoons"?


----------



## Langin (Sep 9, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Until science sorts the aging issue then getting old is mandatory, growing up is less so. Also "too old for cartoons"?



Yeah ;-; my mom says it everybody says it.(even though I can't agree since I still have my pokemon cards.)


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 9, 2013)

Twilight_Warrior said:


> dude,
> 
> kids nextdoor nad courage the cowardly dog still come on evryday on CN
> 
> Pokemon, johnny bravo, scooby doo, teen titans, powerpuff girls, samurai jack, foster's home, *COME ON BOOMERANG EVERY DAY!!!!!!!*


 

Ok. I just checked the TV guide and it appears that they are there! Thanks! (I originally thought Boomerang would take a dip in it's programming, too, but, on the TV Guide I used at Foxtel, and it appears the shows you mentioned that are apparently on CN still are on Boomerang here in Australia! (Click on Genre and pick Kids & Family and you'll be able to see it, for some reason, the Foxtel site just works like that!) Although, I originally thought that since you come from Canada and I'm not, that we'd have slightly different programming on our respective Turner Broadcasting System networks!


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Sep 9, 2013)

I didnt read thread, but let me post this first.
There is the internet. There are ways of watching your old cartoons if you miss them.
Now to read OP's post and quote it.


Spoiler: OP's post






shoyrumaster11 said:


> I sure do! And I remember plenty of old shows on CN that were really good like Johnny Bravo, Scooby Doo, Hi Hi Puffy AmiYumi (Embarrassed to admit it but, I like AmiYumi!), Codename: Kids Next Door, PowerPuff Girls, Teen Titans, and tonnes of others!!!!
> 
> Whereas CN now seems to be just as we all already know, Regular Show (One of the ONLY new shows I like), Adventure Time, The "Amazing" World of Gumball and Total Drama (The only other new show I like) and I was just wondering if anyone else on the temp miss the old CN and if there were any shows you liked!
> 
> ...





They still play Pokemon and Naruto(saturdays at like midnight. better off watching it online on narutoget.com or something).
I think if you have xfinity ondemand or something, you could watch the episodes that are archived(or at least a few at a time).
Or look on google -show you want to watch- full episodes online, and usually the first link is what I use to watch that show.



Spoiler: Examples:



<link to streaming sites NOT allowed>


 
Pretty sure you know this, so.....


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 9, 2013)

Old Cartoon Network was the best Cartoon Network. It's sad to think I can't go back for even a day to get high from nostalgia.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Sep 9, 2013)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Ok. I just checked the TV guide and it appears that they are there! Thanks! (I originally thought Boomerang would take a dip in it's programming, too, but, on the TV Guide I used at Foxtel, and it appears the shows you mentioned that are apparently on CN still are on Boomerang here in Australia! (Click on Genre and pick Kids & Family and you'll be able to see it, for some reason, the Foxtel site just works like that!) Although, I originally thought that since you come from Canada and I'm not, that we'd have slightly different programming on our respective Turner Broadcasting System networks!


 

Oh, actually I have amreican tv programming, and anyways for your signature, the gateway plays 3ds roms


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 9, 2013)

the only reason i hate the new CN is cause Toonami isn't on at a decent time i know why but who doesn't miss the Original Dragonball Z (Kai is shit) if Toonami was back a 5pm Pokemon the Origin (if ever dubbed and is an actual series) would fit nicely into toonami


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 9, 2013)

This is why I like Courage The Cowardly Dog


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Sep 10, 2013)

the only thing I REALLLY MISS is toonami


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 10, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> the only reason i hate the new CN is cause Toonami isn't on at a decent time i know why but who doesn't miss the Original Dragonball Z (Kai is shit) if Toonami was back a 5pm Pokemon the Origin (if ever dubbed and is an actual series) would fit nicely into toonami


 
There's a new Dragonball Z? Huh, that's probably why I've never heard of it.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Sep 10, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> There's a new Dragonball Z? Huh, that's probably why I've never heard of it.


 

it's pretty old now, just a remake of the old one and comes on nicktoons


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 10, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> Old Cartoon Network was the best Cartoon Network. It's sad to think I can't go back for even a day to get high from nostalgia.


 

Well, I still have other ways I manage to get high from nostalgia that are to do with CN!


----------



## LAA (Sep 10, 2013)

Yup, pretty much agree with most of the ones you said, (Though not AmiYumi...  )
Samurai Jack, Courage the Cowardly Dog, Xiaolin Showdown, Johnny Bravo, Dexters Lab, Cow + Chicken, I AM Weasel, Kids Next Door, Fosters home for imaginary friends, dont like saying it, but also Powerpuff Girls. Watched all of them as a kid and still have fond memories of them all.
I also have to give a shout out to Rocko's Modern Life on nickelodeon! Invader Zim and ...the name escapes me, but the one with the two beavers... Used to watch Yu-Gi-Oh on it too, but I dont really see that as such an iconic series as others I've listed, but still worth a mention...

Used to watch Toonami a lot too for stuff like DBZ!!

I vaguely remember Cartoon Network showing Naruto too, but didnt think much of the time and never watched it. Both sad and glad I didnt watch it then in a way. One because Naruto is one of my favourite things atm now, and two, well, as a Kid I dont think I would have appreciated it as much as I do now, quite a lot of themes that probably would have escaped me backed then. Suprised Cartoon Network even airred it, seeing that there was blood in it and I think even swearing in some episodes... I suppose it wasnt for long though


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 10, 2013)

LAA said:


> Used to watch Toonami a lot too for stuff like DBZ!!
> 
> I vaguely remember Cartoon Network showing Naruto too, but didnt think much of the time and never watched it. Both sad and glad I didnt watch it then in a way. One because Naruto is one of my favourite things atm now, and two, well, as a Kid I dont think I would have appreciated it as much as I do now, quite a lot of themes that probably would have escaped me backed then. Suprised Cartoon Network even airred it, seeing that there was blood in it and I think even swearing in some episodes... I suppose it wasnt for long though


 

Yeah! Although, I've been told that Cartoon Network's airings of Naruto and other anime's are censored, but, if your'e lucky, you should have Adult Swim and that may contain Toonami... This version of Toonami may also be uncensored if you want to see your favorites made how they were originally intended! (Not how the Americans usually does Anime!)

EDIT: I don't mind the fact that some Anime's are censored but, I know that there are fans that do!

EDIT 2: Cartoon Network also seemed to do pretty well at preventing me from channel surfing out of boredom! Although, I only really felt like channel surfing back when I thought I didn't like something that I like now.


----------

